# What goes with Hawaiian Pineapple Steak



## maxlax (Jan 28, 2012)

Im a cooking noob, and the only thing I have for my dinner party tomorrow is some Hawaiian Pineapple Steaks.  What sides would be good to go with the sweeter flavor of the steaks?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 28, 2012)

I would do a rice pilaf/fried rice with some more fruit vegetables,  slivered almonds or chopped macadamia nuts and a green vegetable or simple green salad.  A coconut something for dessert.  Macaroons and sherbert or ice cream maybe.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Jan 28, 2012)

*First off.........Welcome to Discuss Cooking!!! We hope you stay around and feel free to join in anywhere.*

*To your question.......Jasmine rice would be nice follow package directions. Mixed veg would be good, most commonly served is a pepper mix. I myself don't care for peppers and would do green beans. Whichever you choose, start with garlic and shallots in EVOO til fragrant 10-20 seconds, add veg and saute on med till done. You could add in a small amount of boullion and water cover and cook til soft.*

*Remember..........play with your food!*


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 29, 2012)

welcome to DC.

In sticking with a Hawaiian theme, and having lived in Hawaii, straight up scoop of sticky rice, with a little Nori powder/sushi seasoning on top. For veg, Sky is the limit.  A lot of authentic Hawaiian dishes(not saying that Pineapple steaks are traditional) don't monkey with a veg, it is very starch heavy diet when it comes to sides, even the Poi. 

The suggestion of a pepper mix would make the most sense, just going off the sweetness.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 29, 2012)

I think sweet potatoes would make an excellent side.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 29, 2012)

aww, tatt beat me to it again.

my frst thought was a very ustarchy, salty rice. 

i would go with sticky rice sprinkled with a wakame mix or something like it. i can't recall the name of those rice sprinkle mixes.


----------

